# WinCC flexible lernen



## Earny (25 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
wir arbeiten im Bereich der beruflichen Weiterbildung und ich will mich in die Software WinCC flexible einarbeiten.
Ich suche Unterlagen (dürfen auch was kosten), die anhand eines oder mehrerer Beispiele zeigen, wie man mit WinCC flexible eine Prozessvisualisierung für ein Operator Panel erstellt. Dabei wäre es besonders wichtig, gezeigt zu bekommen, wie die Verbindung zwischen einer S7-CPU und dem Operator Panel hergestellt wird und wie beispielsweise eine in WinCC flexible erstellte Visualisierung ins OP geladen wird. 
Erfahrungsgemäß muss sonst für diese "erste Kommunikation" die meiste Zeit verschwendet werden.

Wir bekommen vermutlich das Trainer Package:
WinCC flexible 2007 advanced
WinCC flexible 2007 Runtime 128
WinCC flexible 2007 Smart Access for PC
WinCC flexible 2007 Smart Access for OP
Operator Panel TP 177B PN/DP

Gruß
Earny


----------



## Rayk (25 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
wie schon so oft empfohlen--> http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm -->*Bedienen und Beobachten mit WinCC flexible
und dem TP177B Color *ist alles Kostenlos
Gruß
Rayk


----------



## Earny (25 Mai 2008)

Hallo Rayk,
danke für den Hinweis. Da hätte ich vermutlich selbst drauf kommen müssen.

Gruß
Earny


----------



## superkato (26 März 2011)

der Link  führt leider nicht mehr zu den Dokumenten, gibts da jetzt eine neue Adresse für ?

Ich suche dringend eine Anleitung/Handbuch/Unterlagen  um mit WinCC flexible 2008 ein OP77A einzurichten. Das ich später mit einer 315 über DP verbinden will.

Wäre toll wenn vielleicht jemand die neue Adresse oder den Ort auf der Seite nennen können.

Vielen Dank
SuperK


----------



## dalbi (26 März 2011)

Hi,

http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...oad_ausbildungsunterlagen/Seiten/Default.aspx

Gruss Daniel


----------



## superkato (26 März 2011)

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...oad_ausbildungsunterlagen/Seiten/Default.aspx
> 
> Gruss Daniel




Dank dir !


----------

